# Smoked Cheesy Cauliflower. qview



## wutang (Aug 11, 2009)

Figured since I had the smoker going I would throw the side dish in too. 

Cut up a head of cauliflower and added granualted garlic and a little pepper. Put just enough water in the bottom of the pan to steam the veggies and cover with foil.


When the cauliflower was tender I drain out the water and added the cheese and then back into the smoker uncovered.


As things are cooking


All done. Very cheesey and it came out great. I will definately do this again


Thanks for checking out my pics


----------



## beer-b-q (Aug 11, 2009)

Good idea to do more than one thing while its hot.


----------



## realtorterry (Aug 11, 2009)

Wutang, I noticed what looks like a jar of some kinda cheese in one of the pics? Is that what you used? How about temp? I just gotta make those


----------



## ronp (Aug 11, 2009)

Nice.


----------



## wutang (Aug 11, 2009)

I used a jar of Cheese Whiz. It is the jar in the background of the pic. Temp was around 230-250.


----------



## brandsbay (Aug 11, 2009)

Hey,now that I gotta try.


----------



## sumosmoke (Aug 11, 2009)

LOVE cheesy cauliflower .... it's probably my favorite vegetable side dish!! Nice job, Wu!


----------



## mballi3011 (Aug 11, 2009)

We love cauliflower with cheese. That sounds really good too was there much smoke flavor. Does it go with smoked wife?


----------



## wutang (Aug 12, 2009)

Thanks again everyone. It was great and I will be making it again for sure. 

It was great, the smoke flavor was pretty mild. But I didn't have it in the smoker uncovered for terribly long. Maybe 25-30 minutes, just long enough for the cheese to get nice and hot and change color a little. I stirred it a couple times while it was smoking too.


----------



## fire it up (Aug 12, 2009)

Personally I'm not very good friends with Cauliflower, but I'm sending this to my sister to check out.
I bet you the next time I fire the smoker up she will beg me to make this for her.


----------



## herkysprings (Oct 5, 2009)

Anybody done this, just straight smoked, no steaming? I'm just trying to figure out how long they might take, so I can make them with some pork this weekend.

Figure cauli by itself until almost cooked, then add the cheese?


----------



## chefrob (Oct 5, 2009)

great idea!


----------



## jirodriguez (Oct 5, 2009)

I have done just cauliflower (no cheese) straight smoked. I sprinkeled with olive oil, salt, CPB, and some tumeric - give it a good toss to mix the seasonings. Smoked it at 225° for about 2 hrs, turned out awesome!


----------



## richoso1 (Oct 5, 2009)

Thanks for sharing, They do take on a nice flavor.


----------



## wutang (Jan 11, 2010)

Sorry so late getting back to this. I haven't been on here in a while. I did add some water to the pan and cover with foil for a while so they did "steam" at the start. Then like you said...cook until almost done and add the cheese. Then go a little longer to finish.


----------

